# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Journey of the Naïve

## Phion

Take my hand and wave to the sea, 
we'll have one last glance at the silvery shimmer 
as we bathe in a solar generosity, and 
caught in a faceless wind 
we depart from summer-times' end, 
taking time to listen to warnings of a cyclones' whisper  
there's no place for us to hide; 
can't you hear the sunset crying? 

The grip of clasped hands marching, like 
a life raft reminding of safer times 
in the midst of dimmer lines; 
the distant rain casts obliquely over veiled crests, 
thunderous claps and simple lightening  
leaving us be while we wander, and 
feel the remnant shine, for 
it's not so bad (the shore) not so long, not so rough. 

As we walk along this boundless beach of infinity, 
left to the responsibility of angles and wings, 
leaving forgotten, passed over possibilities behind; 
rushing through our toes as grains of crystalline sand, 
I'll point and curse the moons' dissonant call, since 
there's no more rhythm of a cleansing tide 
we set our minds to the stars, and wonder 
what future nature holds in the palm of its hand, and 
silently keep step until the next sunrise.

----------

